# Help with Hibiscrub.



## jill3

I have just purchased some Hibibscrub for Ollie has he has got some acne under the chin.
Could any one please help me with how to use it.
I am assuming I have to dilute this but I don't know how much to water.
I have bought some very soft tooth brushes to apply it with.
Ollie is a red silver Tabby so I don't know being a red if there skin is more sensitive.
Ollie is 9 months old.


----------



## catcoonz

Hibiscrub you use one part hibiscrub to 3 parts warm water, I use a cotton wool ball as I have found a toothbrush alittle harsh.


----------



## jill3

catcoonz said:


> Hibiscrub you use one part hibiscrub to 3 parts warm water, I use a cotton wool ball as I have found a toothbrush alittle harsh.


Thank you. I'm off to give it a go


----------



## Lilylass

I use this a fair bit for Maisie's paws in the autumn (she's really bothered by harvest mites ) and it's great stuff used properly

Dilute as CC suggests - I tend to do a bit less strong and dilute to at least 1 in 10 but she does will lick her paws a lot 

I have a stock of old face cloths that I use - they're soft so you can have a scrub without doing damage & the bonus is that you can wash (high temp) and re-use


----------



## catcoonz

Yes for paws I would dilute more but for under the chin 1 to 3 is fine, it will still work even if diluted more than this.


----------



## jill3

I don't have to rinse it off then


----------



## Paddypaws

I tend to dilute it quite a bit like Lilylass....so that I do not have to rinse it. (I do remember reading some study about it being toxic _despite_ being used routinely in all veterinary applications/surgery.
I used the cheapiest possible baby toothbrushes so they are really soft but just enough to have a slight scouring action on the chin.
Some cats are just more prone to 'gravy chin', whether it is actually acne or not, or maybe we see it more on the paler ones.
Paddy used to rather like his chin scrubs.


----------



## MontyMaude

I found just dry brushing Maudey's chin with a very soft toothbrush sorted out her chin, changing to metal bowl cured it though.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy

We prescribe hibi loads in work and also use it to scrub up pre surgery being a vets. On the label we state to dilute it to 1:100 and we don't use it very strong when disinfecting surgery sites so I would be worried about using it quite so strong


----------



## Paddypaws

Kittenfostermummy said:


> We prescribe hibi loads in work and also use it to scrub up pre surgery being a vets. On the label we state to dilute it to 1:100 and we don't use it very strong when disinfecting surgery sites so I would be worried about using it quite so strong


Yes, it is powerful stuff and only a tiny amount is needed


----------



## carly87

1:100 is proba b bit weak though. 1:10 is the recommended dilution rate for using it as a disinfectant.


----------



## buffie

Don't know how unusual this is but Meeko is allergic to Hibiscrub.
The first time he had a blood sample taken he licked the wet fur and his mouth went red and very itchy poor lad I thought he was going to rip his face off 
He now has a warning on his file at the vets for future treatment.


----------



## Russhelle

Hi everyone! I need your help. I've got a 7 years old pug who gets so stressed about our new comer baby girl. His fur is getting really bad, he had a mange when he was 3 months old and it lasted, as I remember, for a year to cure. His bet said it might come back and I think he's got it again. We went to the vet and spent already a fortune but no effect on his skin. His got patches, and it's getting quite bad. I purchased a hibiscrub because I read that it might help. As I know his skin, I'm scared to do it without any information from someone who has actually tried it with his loving pets. Would you please tell me how use it? Can I use it as his shampoo? Is the ratio 1:10 is ok? Should I wash it away with water after applying it or leave him dry with the hibiscrub? Please help. So desperate because I'm very worried. Thanks! xx


----------



## Tigermoon

Surely for mange you need the correct shampoo to kill the mites.


----------



## Claire pashley

I've just been prescribed hibiscus for my border collie and states 5ltr to 60.0 what does this mean?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Claire pashley said:


> I've just been prescribed hibiscus for my border collie and states 5ltr to 60.0 what does this mean?


Do you mean Hibiscrub ? Not sure what the 5ltr to 60.0 means, can you send a screen shot or photo ?


----------



## SbanR

Claire pashley said:


> I've just been prescribed hibiscus for my border collie and states 5ltr to 60.0 what does this mean?


I would ring the prescribing vet and ask for clarification


----------



## Claire pashley

I'll call the Vet, thank you


----------



## WELSHEAGLE

Tigermoon said:


> Surely for mange you need the correct shampoo to kill the mites.


When a bottle of hibiscrub says mix 1 part hibi to 10 parts water exactly how much does that mean .


----------



## chillminx

WELSHEAGLE said:


> When a bottle of hibiscrub says mix 1 part hibi to 10 parts water exactly how much does that mean .


for example - one teaspoonful of hibiscrub to 10 teaspoonsful of water. Mix well.


----------



## Melissa Justice

Hi my name is Melissa I am new to this I was wondering where do buy the hibiscrub and the yumega from my 1 year old kitten has missing fur on both sides of her mouth she is a very sweet little kitty


----------



## chillminx

Hello @Melissa Justice and welcome 

Do you know what has caused the missing fur? Hibiscrub is usually advised where a cat has acne (a bacterial infection), but acne usually affects the chin not the sides of the mouth What has your vet diagnosed as the cause of the missing fur?

Omega 3 is good for the cat's coat and skin, but Omega 3 Fish Oil is better for cats than Yumega. Yumega contains both Omega 3 and Omega 6 and cats do not need an Omega 6 supplement added to their diet as they already have plenty of Omega 6 in their food. Too much Omega 6 in a cat's diet causes inflammation in the body.

I give my cats Omega 3 in the form of Krill Oil as they prefer it to the taste of Salmon Oil (which to me often smells a bit rancid). Krill Oil comes as capsules and you cut them open with a pair of small scissors and squeeze the oil on to the cat's wet food and mix well. Add it to a strong smelling food if possible.

This make of Krill oil claims to be sustainably fished:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Superba-Su...=1577573817&sprefix=krill+oil+,aps,140&sr=8-7

Hibiscrub can be bought online from pet pharmacies or from high street pharmacies. For treating acne in cats It must diluted with warm water at the ratio of 3 parts water to 1 part Hibiscrub and applied with a clean cotton wool ball.

Note that Hibiscrub is an antiseptic used for sterilising the skin, it is not used for healing and must not be used on open wounds.

https://www.viovet.co.uk/Hibiscrub-Skin-Cleanser/c944/


----------

